
Web services should be both federated and extensible - dwynings
http://cdixon.org/2010/09/04/web-services-should-be-both-federated-and-extensible/
======
dva
There is so much data already trapped in Twitter & Facebook services. It is up
to those platforms to provide the tools to free it.

